# Haver e ter



## Lucci

I'm having a little difficulty with this verb. Could someone help me with the different forms of this verb, i.e:
Tu - 
Voce - 
Ele - 
Ela - 
Nos - 
Voces - 
Eles - 
Elas - 

I would really appreciate it. I just don't seem to grasp it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## FranParis

No wonder you have difficulties with this verb.

But take a look here:http://www.gramaticaonline.com.br/gramaticaonline.asp?menu=1&cod=173


----------



## Outsider

Lucci said:


> Tu - hás
> Voce - há
> Ele - há
> Ela - há
> Nos - havemos
> Voces - hão
> Eles - hão
> Elas - hão
> 
> (Present indicative tense)


It's an irregular verb. The 3rd. person singular is its most used form.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

O verbo "haver", pelo menos no Brasil, é impessoal, na maioria das vezes, com o sentido de "existir", e poucas vezes é usado de maneira pessoal - apesar de não ser tão raro em obras literárias.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Lembro-me de alguns exemplos:

1. Eu hei de aprender a usar o verbo "haver" um dia.
2. Eles hão de vencer a guerra.
3. Se nada de errado ocorrer, nós hemos de chegar a tempo.

Saudações.


----------



## Makumbera

Em algumas áreas de Minas Gerais é usado de forma pessoal.


----------



## Alentugano

Oi Ricardo,
permita-me só uma pequena correção:

3. Se nada de errado ocorrer, nós hemos* havemos* de chegar a tempo.

Saudações


----------



## Marcio Afonso

O curioso é que, ao ler o post do Ricardo, eu não percebi a pequena confusão, pois me soou natural! Essa forma, "hemos", é usado no Espanhol, não?


----------



## jazyk

> Oi Ricardo,
> permita-me só uma pequena correção:
> 
> 3. Se nada de errado ocorrer, nós hemos* havemos* de chegar a tempo.
> 
> Saudações


          O verbo haver é abundante na  primeira pessoal do plural e na segunda pessoa do plural do presente do indicativo: nós hemos/havemos, vós heis/haveis. Da mesma forma os verbos construir (tu constróis/construis, ele constrói/construi) e destruir (tu destróis/destruis, ele destrói/destrui). 



> Em algumas áreas de Minas Gerais é usado de forma pessoal.


Então sou de Minas Gerais e nem sabia.



> 1. Eu hei de aprender a usar o verbo "haver" um dia.
> 2. Eles hão de vencer a guerra.
> 3. Se nada de errado ocorrer, nós hemos de chegar a tempo.


Concordo plenamente.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> O verbo haver é abundante na primeira pessoal do plural e na segunda pessoa do plural do presente do indicativo: nós hemos/havemos, vós heis/haveis. Da mesma forma os verbos construir (tu constróis/construis, ele constrói/construi) e destruir (tu destróis/destruis, ele destrói/destrui).


 
Ah, bem! Agora sei porque eu não achei tão estranho o "hemos"... Inclusive, quando o Alentugano disse, eu procurei no Google alguma referência, mas olhando por cima só vi em Espanhol, então concluí que o Ricardo estava equivocado.

E essa dos verbos "construir" e "destruir" eu não sabia! (Mas é melhor eu parar por aqui antes que comece um novo tópico  )


----------



## Lucci

Thanks for all the help. I think i've finally gotten it....


----------



## olivinha

Ai, continuo sem entender, qual é diferença entre _hemos_ e _havemos_? 
(Não sei pq os dois soam naturais para mim. Talvez pq já me acostumei com o _hemos_ em espanhol?)
O
PS: Sorry, I feel a little dense this morning.


----------



## jazyk

> Ai, continuo sem entender, qual é diferença entre _hemos_ e _havemos_?



Nenhuma.


----------



## olivinha

Aah, ok, obrigada. 
Olivia


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

olivinha said:


> Ai, continuo sem entender, qual é diferença entre _hemos_ e _havemos_?
> (Não sei pq os dois soam naturais para mim. Talvez pq já me acostumei com o _hemos_ em espanhol?)
> O
> PS: Sorry, I feel a little dense this morning.



Gente,
Desculpem-me a insistência, mas agora quem ficou com dúvida fui eu. Depois de ler os "posts" fui checar a conjugação do verbo haver em um software específico para este fim. O que encontrei foi "havemos" e não "hemos". Quando escrevi "hemos", acho que fiz confusão com o espanhol, língua que lido muito no cotidiano. 

Mas, depois de tudo isso, vi que escreveram que tanto "hemos" como "havemos" estariam certo em português. Será ? 
Liguei para um brasileiro (que não é nenhum especialista em gramática, mas apenas um cidadão comum) e que não tem a menor idéia da existência deste Fórum, e lhe perguntei sem maiores explicações como ele conjugaria o verbo haver na 1a. pessoa do plural, ao que ele respondeu na hora ..... "hemos". 

Assim, meus caros, a dúvida voltou com toda a força... Realmente, hemos não soa estranho para mim, mas agora não sei se seria influência do espanhol.

Saudações.


----------



## jazyk

Se tem um Aurélio à mão, verá que na voz _haver _aparecem tanto a forma _havemos_ quanto _hemos_.


----------



## Alentugano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Lembro-me de alguns exemplos:
> 
> 3. Se nada de errado ocorrer, nós hemos  de chegar a tempo.
> 
> Saudações.



Tem toda a razão. Foi ignorância minha, peço desculpa. 
A forma mais corrente, ao menos por aqui, é *havemos*.


----------



## Vanda

Hemos de vencer! já foi uma frase muito usada. Não estou sabendo como anda atualmente...quero dizer, faz tempo não vejo, nem escrita nem falada.


----------



## Makumbera

hemos e heis devem ser arcaísmos...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Hemos de vencer! já foi uma frase muito usada. Não estou sabendo como anda atualmente...quero dizer, faz tempo não vejo, nem escrita nem falada.




Hemos de vencer !! É verdade, claro. Português puro !!!
Vanda, você sempre esclarecedora e objetiva. 
Parabéns !!


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Hemos de vencer! já foi uma frase muito usada. Não estou sabendo como anda atualmente...quero dizer, faz tempo não vejo, nem escrita nem falada.


 
Será que a victoria já foi lograda


----------



## Macunaíma

Uma coisa interessante que as pessoas de fora notam quando vêm a Diamantina é o uso do verbo haver para formar o tempo futuro: "_hemos de nos casar no fim do ano_", "_Eles hão de chegar à noite_", etc. É provável que seja um uso arcaico, mas acontece com muita naturalidade aqui. 

Ah, sim: aqui também sempre dizemos "_nós hemos_".


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, "haver de" (nós escrevemos com hífen, "haver-de") é um tipo especial de futuro. Nem sempre se pode substituir "vou fazer X" por "hei-de fazer X". No Brasil as duas construções são sinónimas, então?


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Uma coisa interessante que as pessoas de fora notam quando vêm a Diamantina é o uso do verbo haver para formar o tempo futuro: "_hemos de nos casar no fim do ano_", "_Eles hão de chegar à noite_", etc. É provável que seja um uso arcaico, mas acontece com muita naturalidade aqui.
> 
> Ah, sim: aqui também sempre dizemos "_nós hemos_".


 
Ola Macunaíma, que é a Diamantina ?


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal, "haver de" (nós escrevemos com hífen, "haver-de") é um tipo especial de futuro. Nem sempre se pode substituir "vou fazer X" por "hei-de fazer X". No Brasil as duas construções são sinónimas, então?


 
Sim, usa-se indistintamente AQUI. Eu não conheço outro lugar no Brasil em que as pessoas usem essas construções, mas mesmo entre as gerações mais novas elas ainda são usadas no Alto Jequitinhonha. Acho que é um arcaísmo. Até vosmecê se ouve por aqui ainda, embora só na zona rural e entre pessoas sem muita escolaridade.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que é um "fenômeno" mineiro mesmo!  Nos lugares menores, principalmente, ainda se ouve muito do português mais antigo entre o pessoal da geração mais idosa. Na zona rural da minha região, também, ainda se ouve o vosmecê.
Ah! Macu, sobre Diamantina, que a Agatha quer saber, pode mandar um PM pra ela. he he!


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal, "haver de" (nós escrevemos com hífen, "haver-de") é um tipo especial de futuro. Nem sempre se pode substituir "vou fazer X" por "hei-de fazer X". No Brasil as duas construções são sinónimas, então?



Nem sempre escrevemos com hífen, Outsider.O hífen usa-se na ligação da preposição *de* com as formas monossilábicas do verbo *haver: **hei-de, hás-de, há-de, heis-de, hão-de*. Com a entrada em vigor do acordo ortográfico este hífen seria suprimido.
Por conseguinte, *havemos de* / *hemos de* e *haveis de* não se grafam com hífen.


----------



## Outsider

Interessante, nunca tinha notado isso! Obrigado, *Alentugano*, e obrigado também *Macunaíma*.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal, "haver de" (nós escrevemos com hífen, "haver-de") é um tipo especial de futuro. Nem sempre se pode substituir "vou fazer X" por "hei-de fazer X". No Brasil as duas construções são sinónimas, então?


 
Não sou de Minas e não entendo “hei de fazer” e “vou fazer” como duas construções sinônimas. 
Que interessante que sejam em Minas. 
O


----------



## jazyk

Concordo com a Olivinha. Interpreto as duas construções mais ou menos assim:

Hemos de vencer - We shall win. Expressa um desejo de algo que se realizará no futuro.
Venceremos - We will win. Expressa simples futuro.


----------



## Macunaíma

Aqui na minha região ( e eu entendo que esta seja uma singularidade ), usam-se essas locuções verbais com o verbo *haver* para indicar um futuro simples, sem nenhuma conotação de desejo por parte de quem diz ou de probabilidade. Ontem, depois de ter postado a esse respeito, eu mesmo "me peguei" usando essa construção, inconscientemente, algumas vezes. Se nós pararmos para pensar, as desinências do verbo haver coincidem com as do futuro simples da maioria dos outros verbos:

_hemos de chegar - chegaremos_
_hei de chegar - chegarei_
_hão de chegar - chegarão_

Daí eu pensar que esse uso deriva de um português mais arcaico, que ainda sobrevive nesta região.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Macunaíma said:


> Aqui na minha região ( e eu entendo que esta seja uma singularidade ), usam-se essas locuções verbais com o verbo *haver* para indicar um futuro simples, sem nenhuma conotação de desejo por parte de quem diz ou de probabilidade. Ontem, depois de ter postado a esse respeito, eu mesmo "me peguei" usando essa construção, inconscientemente, algumas vezes. Se nós pararmos para pensar, as desinências do verbo haver coincidem com as do futuro simples da maioria dos outros verbos:
> 
> _hemos de chegar - chegaremos_
> _hei de chegar - chegarei_
> _hão de chegar - chegarão_
> 
> Daí eu pensar que esse uso deriva de um português mais arcaico, que ainda sobrevive nesta região.



Sei não ... quando escuto, falo ou mesmo escrevo estas mesmas frases indicadas acima, penso sempre em um desejo forte de que tal ação venha a acontecer, o que é diferente de um futuro simples, que é certo, mas sem um sentido de desejo forte. Por exemplo quando vejo "hemos de chegar", para mim siginifica que, não obstante alguns empecilhos que tenhamos que enfrentar pela frente, seremos fortes o suficiente para chegar lá, pois nosso desejo é ferrenho e seremos obstinados para superar qualquer obstáculo a fim de alcançar este objetivo.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu _hei de explicar_ mais uma vez: esse uso, acredito eu, é peculiar a esta região Diamantina-Serro _ região montanhosa, remota e de colonização antiquíssima. Aqui vivem descendentes de bandeirantes, colonos portugueses que aqui chegaram no início do séc. XVII...enfim, gente que se manteve relativamente isolada (basta conhecer a arquitetura da cidade para perceber este isolamento) durante séculos em suas peculiaridades linguísticas, entre outras. É claro que há diferenças em outras regiões nesse uso do verbo haver, eu disse apenas que essas diferenças não existem no uso DAQUI.


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Sei não ... quando escuto, falo ou mesmo escrevo estas mesmas frases indicadas acima, penso sempre em um desejo forte de que tal ação venha a acontecer, o que é diferente de um futuro simples, que é certo, mas sem um sentido de desejo forte. Por exemplo quando vejo "hemos de chegar", para mim siginifica que, não obstante alguns empecilhos que tenhamos que enfrentar pela frente, seremos fortes o suficiente para chegar lá, pois nosso desejo é ferrenho e seremos obstinados para superar qualquer obstáculo a fim de alcançar este objetivo.


É esse o sentido que a construção tem em Portugal, também.


----------



## Makumbera

Ihuu! Acertei! Não disse que em alguns lugares de Minas Gerais isso era usado?


----------



## jazyk

Hemos X havemos segundo o Ciberdúvidas.


----------



## gvergara

Oi:

O verbo impessoal _haver _pode ser substituido pelo verbo _ter_, como nestas orações? Sempre?

_Quando chegamos ao departamento vi que a porta estava arromabada._
_"Não entra não", disse Ada, amedrontada._
_Empurrei a porta [...]_
_"Não *tem *ninguém", eu disse_


_"Onde está o filme?" O barbudo colocou a pistola na cintura e uma faca apareceu na sua mão._
_[...]_
_O ruivo barbudo estava irritado. "Cassete, filme, onde é que está? Diz logo." Senti o hálito azedo, nervoso dele._
_"Aqui não *tem* cassete nenhum. Vocês não revistaram a casa?"_
*Do romance "A grande arte" de Rubem Fonseca*

Gonzalo


----------



## Macunaíma

gvergara said:


> Oi:
> O verbo impessoal _haver _pode ser substituido pelo verbo _ter_, como nestas orações? Sempre?


 
Sim, sempre. E ter nesse sentido também se comporta como verbo impessoal.


----------



## gvergara

Muitas gracias pela resposta

Gonzalo


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma está certíssimo, excepto no caso do Português europeu. No primeiro caso 'Aqui não tem ninguém' poderia dizer 'Aqui não há ninguém' ou 'Aqui não está ninguém'. No segundo teria de dizer 'Aqui não há cassette nenhuma' (cassette é feminino no português de Portugal).
Um abraço para ambos

Carfer


----------



## Macunaíma

O que o Carfer quis dizer é que em Portugal não se usa o verbo _ter_ no sentido de _haver_, _existir_. Aliás, isso é uma coisa que eu não sabia até pouco tempo atrás e que eu vim a saber aqui neste fórum.


----------



## Vanda

Gonzalo, não se esqueça de procurar os temas já discutidos anteriormente. A dica, caso eu não a tenha dado ainda, é procurar através do dicionário. Digite ter ou haver (por exemplo), você encontrará - além das traduções, caso a palavra já tenha sido inserida no vocabulário em construção - o subtítulo:
*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'ter' no título: *
Você verá a lista de tópicos abertos sobre o assunto. 
Sobre variações deste tópico, veja aqui, por exemplo, quantas:
http://www.wordreference.com/pten/ter
(Veja lá no final da página)


----------



## gvergara

Vanda said:


> Gonzalo, não se esqueça de procurar os temas já discutidos anteriormente. A dica, caso eu não a tenha dado ainda, é procurar através do dicionário. Digite ter ou haver (por exemplo), você encontrará - além das traduções, caso a palavra já tenha sido inserida no vocabulário em construção - o subtítulo:
> *Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'ter' no título: *
> Você verá a lista de tópicos abertos sobre o assunto.
> Sobre variações deste tópico, veja aqui, por exemplo, quantas:
> http://www.wordreference.com/pten/ter
> (Veja lá no final da página)


Obrigado, mas já sei utilizar os foros, os quais utilizo com muita freqüência. Às vezes é difícil encontrar um tema já discutido tão geral quanto a pergunta que eu formulei devido à diversidade de maneiras em que os foreros redigem os títulos deles. De qualquer forma, procurarei ainda mais os temas já discutidos. Saludos

Gonzalo


----------



## Alandria

Carfer said:


> Macunaíma está certíssimo, excepto no caso do Português europeu. No primeiro caso 'Aqui não tem ninguém' poderia dizer 'Aqui não há ninguém' ou 'Aqui não está ninguém'. No segundo teria de dizer 'Aqui não há cassette nenhuma' (cassette é feminino no português de Portugal).
> Um abraço para ambos
> 
> Carfer



Oi, Carfer!
Eu fiz um tópico há muito tempo (acho que há quase 2 anos para ser exata) e os portugueses do fórum me confirmaram que o "ter" era usado no sentido de "existir" em Portugal, porém com menos freqüencia do que no Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

Olá Alandria:

Assim de repente (vi o seu post mesmo agora) não me ocorre nenhum exemplo que o confirme (e não digo que assim não seja, mas, pela minha experiência será rarissimo).

Os dicionários que neste momento tenho à mão (a versão electrónica do Dic. da Porto Editora e o Proberam online) nem sequer registam a acepção. Já tenho ouvido, claro, mas quase sempre a pessoas que viveram muito tempo no Brasil ou a brasileiros que vivem em Portugal.

Se me recordar dalguma situação, volto ao tópico. 

Um abraço

Carfer


----------

